

Magic Ink: Information Software and the Graphical Interface (2006) - spatulon
http://worrydream.com/#!/MagicInk

======
spatulon
I recently discovered this five-year old essay by Bret Victor who,
coincidentally, has another article on the front page right now
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3212949>). It discusses how to improve
user interfaces by focusing less on interaction and more on
information/graphic design.

It's long but worth your time. If nothing else, have a look at the proposed
redesign of Amazon search results, and the hypothetical flight planning
website that looks eerily similar to Hipmunk's eventual design.

